# airbags vs. hydraulics



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

What is beeter as a daily thing please help me dont know which way to go...


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

which is better to use if u are going to be using that car as a daily driver?.?.?.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

bags :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

why?????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i like 2 air shocks per corner of the car old school but gets the job done


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

I still dont see the difference in the two.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

if you dont "see" the diffrence....maybe you need to do some reaseach.

but the diffrence in a daily i see it weight. the weight of pumps, batteries , pump and batterie racks, out weighs air bag mamament. this puts a strain on the brakes and the gas consumption.


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

OK AND HYRAULICS U HAVE TO DEAL WITH LEAKS, BKOKE PUMP HEADS CHARGIN YOUR BATTERIES. SHIT AIRBAGS ROCKS AND IT IS ALOT CHEAPER TOO.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider64yo_@Feb 14 2005, 11:13 PM
> *OK AND HYRAULICS U HAVE TO DEAL WITH LEAKS, BKOKE PUMP HEADS CHARGIN YOUR BATTERIES. SHIT AIRBAGS ROCKS AND IT IS ALOT CHEAPER TOO.
> [snapback]2726906[/snapback]​*


i would not say bags are cheaper...but you can if you want. with bags you have to worrie about lecks, blown bags, water in the tanks, and juice just about the same, just in there aspect. if you installed and take care and dont trash on it. they both kick ass. its just that bags dont weight in like a sumo so there better to daily it up in IMO


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Quick question, can an airbag setup strike a 3 wheel pose? I just got a 68 impala and trying to decide which way to go Bag or Juice. I like the point of lighter setup but would like to strike a pose now and then. 
Keep it Low!!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

bags are daily friendly


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydro are ruff to ride sometime your ride bounces if ya didnt install well


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks for the info yo yall have been good with the info


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a 72 Chevy C/10 pickup that I am restoring and I want to know if I have to reinforce the frame if I put bags on it ¿¿


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

NO YOU DONT HAVE TO REINFORCE THE FRAME


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok thanks


And does anyone have pics of setups on a 72 ?


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

MAKE A TOPIC OF IT ITLL HELP


----------



## 99ryder718 (Aug 1, 2003)

first you asking if "whats better", now you telling people they don't need to reinfore thier ride. slow your roll homie. baggs are better. if you hate oil leaks don't get hydros cuz you will have a oil leak sooner or later. pump seal, o-ring on dump vavle,o-ring on cylinders, broken hose,broken fiitting.

i have air on my daily driver and i have not had any problem. jsut blow down the tank every morning. and hit a switch and bounce...no charging batteries..no slow cold hydro fluid......in nyc it gets a little cold .

so before you tell some one else something......bout bagz..make sure you know what the fuc you talking about...1

99ryder718


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

FUCK U BITCH


----------



## SLAMinIT (Mar 18, 2003)

hey lowrider64yo you need to show some respect in here ur just a newbie tryin to step like an O.G.,99ryder didnt disrespect you he just told you like it is!! Aint no need for all dat shit


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMinIT_@Feb 16 2005, 05:16 PM
> *hey lowrider64yo you need to show some respect in here ur just a newbie  tryin to step like an O.G.,99ryder didnt disrespect you he just told you like it is!! Aint no need for all dat shit
> [snapback]2735142[/snapback]​*


it's someone else fucking around fool don't take him seriouse3


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMinIT_@Feb 16 2005, 05:16 PM
> *hey lowrider64yo you need to show some respect in here ur just a newbie  tryin to step like an O.G.,99ryder didnt disrespect you he just told you like it is!! Aint no need for all dat shit
> [snapback]2735142[/snapback]​*


it's someone else fucking around fool don't take him seriouse3


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

SLAMINIT YOU CAN SUCK A DICK TOO


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

either is fine for daily use. reliability is more in the install that what is being installed. if you are a switch happy fucker, hydros will probally suit you better unless you run nitrogen. ive had juiced rides and bagd ones daily. i would choose hydros, 4 batterys max for a daily and 4 switches so you dont tear shit up. coils is a big choice in hydros, dont go stiff if you wont hop, stock front coils in the rear, and 1-2 tons up front will be firm but nice.


----------



## 99ryder718 (Aug 1, 2003)

its all good homie......you the one asking for help! go ahead. don't reinfore..and install your shyt wit some home depot shyt. be call thriple a to tow your shyt home. go ahead get hydros...have fun sweaping da kitty litter off your drive way when your "cheap" hydro kit you installed your self starts falling apart. we all just trying to help each other out in here, no need for drama.....cuz go ahead to autozone and ask them if they can help you do you hydros or air suspension and see how crazy they look at you homie..no disrespect intended.....good luck

99ryder718
baggedb14


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

I aint gittin hydros bitch so shut the fuck up


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

I aint gittin hydros bitch so shut the fuck up


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i think your n ignorant asshole and hope no one on this site helps your ass


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

if you get bags, you still have to reinforce to make it last rite? And also.... cant you make backs hop by gettin fastvalves or sumthin like that?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Naptownsfinest16_@Feb 21 2005, 08:46 PM
> *if you get bags, you still have to reinforce to make it last rite? And also.... cant you make backs hop by gettin fastvalves or sumthin like that?
> [snapback]2758613[/snapback]​*


only strap it if its ait born. make the back hop? sure, and the front and all four


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

i mean bags**


----------



## Naptownsfinest16 (Jun 30, 2004)

So... just for doin a little big of hoppin.. it ins't neccessary?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Naptownsfinest16_@Feb 21 2005, 09:08 PM
> *i mean bags**
> [snapback]2758778[/snapback]​*


and i mean bags to :uh:


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

You can bounce high with bags very high


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok with my experiance ive came to the conclusion that there really isnt one better than the other......It all depends on the car, how you install, what your running, and how you take care of it.....Bags can be fast on minitrucks and imports and smal cars...But bags on a lincoln or caddy will be decent speed due to the weight......Hydros lift my front or back faster than bags could ever think...plus i can add more volts and go quicker...all depends on what you want...if you want to hop get juice...if you want a daily with a smooth ride and adjustable suspension get bags.....Bags are noisy...Juice just has the sound of the motor.....Bags leak air...Hydros leak fluid....It dont matter what you run..eventully you will leak something....you want a smooth ride get bags...dont care about the ride get juice casue it cna be a fun ride lol...So i just look at it in 2 differant catigories..bags...hydros...thats all there is to it......all depends on what YOU want..not what others want......


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 24 2005, 12:40 AM
> *ok with my experiance ive came to the conclusion that there really isnt one better than the other......It all depends on the car, how you install, what your running, and how you take care of it.....Bags can be fast on minitrucks and imports and smal cars...But bags on a lincoln or caddy will be decent speed due to the weight......Hydros lift my front or back faster than bags could ever think...plus i can add more volts and go quicker...all depends on what you want...if you want to hop get juice...if you want a daily with a smooth ride and adjustable suspension get bags.....Bags are noisy...Juice just has the sound of the motor.....Bags leak air...Hydros leak fluid....It dont matter what you run..eventully you will leak something....you want a smooth ride get bags...dont care about the ride get juice casue it cna be a fun ride lol...So i just look at it in 2 differant catigories..bags...hydros...thats all there is to it......all depends on what YOU want..not what others want......
> [snapback]2769231[/snapback]​*


what would you call my regal? so you must come a few inches off the ground the first lick of the switch then hu? mine come all four off the ground... i just add pressure, turn my lil pressure switch to build more pressure thats WAY easyer than adding batteries. making brackets and finding the room


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well like i said it all depends on what you want...and ya i only get a few inches off the ground with 1 hit of the switch...but you got to remmeber...its an 89 Lincoln towncar...weighs in at about 5,000 lbs....once i rewire my EXISTING setup which is 6 batterys...i can get a good foot off the ground no problem with 1 hit of the switch running all 6 batts to the front making it 72 volts......its just a matter of what you prefer...


----------



## Paulo (Dec 30, 2004)

lowrider64 is a dick


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

read the previous thread.


----------



## GrounDUpC.C.nz (Mar 21, 2005)

yhea well IMO i think Hydros r better but as peeps said air baggz r cheaper and better for daily drivin so just listen to those who have experianced it and it will be all good 
i have done most of my research and baggs and hydros have their simalaritys but if ya wanna do it ya gotta have tha cash 
the only reason im with baggs is because its ilegal here in Wellington NZ some of u would have heard of the lowlows in Aulkland well they have all tha fun (FUKERZ)
so yhea man stop trippin and take tha advice coz u wont go nowere if ya dont


----------



## GrounDUpC.C.nz (Mar 21, 2005)

HAHAHA Lowrider64yo where did u get that pic ov me naked wif mha dick on me shoulders????? :0


----------

